# Forgot to soak?



## rw willy (Jan 13, 2017)

Pretty much says it all!  I did my belly with TQ & brown sugar.  Cured in the fridge for 9 days.  Pulled it out and rinsed it off, patted dry and back in fridge for the day.  To the cold smoker for overnight smoke.  Temps were mid 30s overnight.  As I was pulling them from the smoker it dawned on me that I had not soaked them.  Sliced some off and fried it.  Yep, she is abit salty.  Not throw away salty, but.

So, am I stuck with what I have?  Or can a soak be done and resmoke or not?

Thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2017)

You can soak it but will lose smoke flavour.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2017)

I would just let it go if the salt isn't too bad.  

Just remember the fry test for the next time.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 13, 2017)

It’s possible you did not give your bacon enough cure time for the sugar to permeate the meat which would offset the salt. Try soaking your slices in fresh water prior to cooking them.

T


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 13, 2017)

I am listening to this one as I plan to do some myself this spring. I was wondering about wet brining belly's. Do / would a person inject soon to be bacon as well? Sorry I should start a new thread on this one. 

 Let me know what you end up doing.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> I am listening to this one as I plan to do some myself this spring. I was wondering about wet brining belly's. Do / would a person inject soon to be bacon as well? Sorry I should start a new thread on this one.
> Let me know what you end up doing.


Fry test it before smoking. Soak if needed.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> I am listening to this one as I plan to do some myself this spring. I was wondering about wet brining belly's. Do / would a person inject soon to be bacon as well? Sorry I should start a new thread on this one.
> 
> Let me know what you end up doing.


​Bellies are thin enough they don't need injected.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 13, 2017)

Yea, I figured a resoak would lose my smoke.  The salt is not too bad.  I'll just have to tough it out with this batch.

I have done the wet method and it works fine. 

Thanks all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

I've done it both ways & I like the dry method with cure #1.

A good scale & the bacon calculator is all you need.

Al


----------



## jfsjazz (Jan 14, 2017)

​There are so many great dishes to make with bacon, you can simply cut out some of the salt that is called for in a recipe and still get great use out of the bacon you just made.  Start another belly in the meantime so you have a breakfast supply that is to your liking!

Can one have too much bacon?


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 14, 2017)

Thx guys, always learning here.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 14, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> I am listening to this one as I plan to do some myself this spring. I was wondering about wet brining belly's. Do / would a person inject soon to be bacon as well? Sorry I should start a new thread on this one.
> Let me know what you end up doing.


If part of the belly is over 2" thick I shoot a little brine into the thick parts. Probably not necessary but I do it anyway....


----------

